# [Illustrator] Grafik nachträglich mit Symbol verknüpfen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. März 2009)

Hallo,
weiß eine/r ob man in Illustrator nachträglich eine Grafik einem Symbol zuweisen kann? Also so das nachträglich eine Verknüpfung zum Symbol entsteht.
Weil ich hab eine ganze Seite voll mit Punkten, welche automatisch generiert wurden und nun würde ich gerne die Punkte in Quadrate umwandeln. Wenn die Punkte als Verknüpfung zu einem Symbol vorliegen würden wäre das für mich nämlich kein Problem.

Viele Grüße


----------



## smileyml (12. März 2009)

Hallo,

hilft dir vielleicht der Effekt des Form veränderns. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ober er sich einzeln auf die Objekte bezieht oder alle global zu einem Quadrat macht. Trifft das erstere zu, wäre dir geholfen und mittels umwandeln würde es auch "richtige" Objekte werden.

Grüße Marco


----------

